# whisker Wednesday funny



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Caught Mishka yawning mid-scratch...


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Scary


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ad6mly (Aug 15, 2019)

They're huge!


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

ad6mly said:


> They're huge!


I know, right?
This is the photo I was actually *trying* to get:


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Super whiskers! Such awesome photos and beautiful Cat!♥


----------



## SILVERKINGS (Jun 17, 2019)

Bootiful pics of your wires both of you


----------

